# Samsung Codes



## allindrome (Mar 18, 2005)

*2767*688# = Unlocking Code
*#8999*8378# = All in one Code
*#4777*8665# = GPSR Tool
*#8999*523# = LCD Brightness
*#8999*3825523# = External Display
*#8999*377# = Errors
#*5737425# = Java Serial
*#2255# = Call List

#*536961# = Java Status Code
#*536962# = Java Status Code
#*536963# = Java Status Code
#*53696# = Java Status Code

#*1200# = AFC DAC Val
#*1300# = IMEI
#*1400# = IMSI

#*2562# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts.
#*2565# = Check Blocking
#*3353# = Check Code
#*3837# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts.
#*3849# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts.
#*3851# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts.
#*3876# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts.

#*7222# = Operation Typ (Class C GSM)
#*7224# = I Got !! ERROR !!
#*7252# = Oparation Typ (Class B GPRS)
#*7271# = Multi Slot (Class 1 GPRS)
#*7274# = Multi Slot (Class 4 GPRS)
#*7276# = Dunno
#*7337# = EEPROM Reset (Unlock and Resets Wap Settings)
#*2787# = CRTP ON/OFF
#*3737# = L1 Dbg data
#*5133# = L1 Dbg data
#*7288# = GPRS Attached
#*7287# = GPRS Detached
#*7666# = SrCell Data
#*7693# = Sleep Act/DeAct (Enable or Disable the Black screen after doing nothing for a while)
#*7284# = Class : B,C or GPRS
#*2256# = Calibration Info
#*2286# = Battery Data
#*2527# = GPRS Switching (set to: class 4, class 8, class 9 or class 10)
#*2679# = Copycat feature (Activate or Deactivate)
#*3940# = External loop test 9600 bps
#*4263# = Handsfree mode (Activate or Deactivate)
#*4700# = Half Rate (Activate or Deactivate)
#*7352# = BVMC Reg value
#*8462# = Sleeptime
#*2558# = Time ON
#*3370# = EFR (Activate or Deactivate)
#*3941# = External looptest 115200 bps
#*5176# = L1 Sleep
#*7462# = SIM phase
#*7983# = Voltage/Frequenci (Activate or Deactivate)
#*7986# = Voltage (Activate or Deactivate)
#*8466# = Old time
#*2255# = Call ???
#*5187# = L1C2G trace (Activate or Deactivate)
#*5376# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts.
#*6837# = Official Software Version
#*7524# = KCGPRS
#*7562# = LOCI GPRS
#*7638# = RLC allways open ended TBF (Activate or Deactivate)
#*7632# = Sleep mode Debug
#*7673# = Sleep mode RESET
#*2337# = Permanent Registration Beep
#*2474# = ???
#*2834# = Audio Path
#*3270# = DCS support (Activate or Deactivate)
#*3282# = Data (Activate or Deactivate)
#*3476# = EGSM (Activate or Deactivate)
#*3676# = Flash volume formated
#*4760# = GSM (Activate or Deactivate)
#*4864# = Dunno doesn't work on newer versions
#*5171# = L1P1
#*5172# = L1P2
#*5173# = L1P3
#*7326# = Accessory (I got Vibrator)
#*7683# = Sleep variable (8)
#*7762# = SMS Brearer CS (Activate or Deactivate)
#*8465# = Time in L1
#*9795# = wtls key
#*2252# = Current CAL
#*2836# = AVDDSS Management (Activate or Deactivate)
#*3877# = Dump of SPY trace
#*7728# = RSAV done#
#*2677# = ARM State (None or Full Rate)
*#8999*636# = Have no clue what it is, i see 20 lines
*#9999# = Software version
*#8999*8376263# = HW ver, SW ver and Build Date
*#8888# = HW version
*#8377466# = Same HW/SW version thing

*#7465625# = Check the locks
*7465625*638*Code# = Enables Network lock
#7465625*638*Code# = Disables Network lock
*7465625*782*Code# = Enables Subset lock
#7465625*782*Code# = Disables Subset lock
*7465625*77*Code# = Enables SP lock
#7465625*77*Code# = Disables SP lock
*7465625*27*Code# = Enables CP lock
#7465625*27*Code# = Disables CP lock
*7465625*746*Code# = Enables SIM lock
#7465625*746*Code# = Disables SIM lock
*7465625*228# = Activa lock ON
#7465625*228# = Activa lock OFF
*7465625*28638# = Auto Network lock ON
#7465625*28638# = Auto Network lock OFF
*7465625*28782# = Auto subset lock ON
#7465625*28782# = Auto subset lock OFF
*7465625*2877# = Auto SP lock ON
#7465625*2877# = Auto SP lock OFF
*7465625*2827# = Auto CP lock ON
#7465625*2827# = Auto CP lock OFF
*7465625*28746# = Auto SIM lock ON
#7465625*28746# = Auto SIM lock OFF

*2767*3855# = E2P Full Reset
*2767*2878# = E2P Custom Reset
*2767*927# = E2P Wap Reset
*2767*226372# = E2P Camera Reset
#*6420# = MIC Off
#*6421# = MIC On
#*6422# = MIC Data
#*6428# = MIC Measurement
#*3230# = Trace enable and DCD disable
#*3231# = Trace disable and DCD enable
#*3232# = Current Mode
#7263867# = RAM Dump (On or Off)
*2767*49927# = Germany WAP Settings
*2767*44927# = UK WAP Settings
*2767*31927# = Netherlands WAP Settings
*2767*420927# = Czech WAP Settings
*2767*43927# = Austria WAP Settings
*2767*39927# = Italy WAP Settings
*2767*33927# = France WAP Settings
*2767*351927# = Portugal WAP Settings
*2767*34927# = Spain WAP Settings
*2767*46927# = Sweden WAP Settings
*2767*380927# = Ukraine WAP Settings
*2767*7927# = Russia WAP Settings
*2767*30927# = GREECE WAP Settings
*2767*73738927# = WAP Settings Reset
*2767*49667# = Germany MMS Settings
*2767*44667# = UK MMS Settings
*2767*31667# = Netherlands MMS Settings
*2767*420667# = Czech MMS Settings
*2767*43667# = Austria MMS Settings
*2767*39667# = Italy MMS Settings
*2767*33667# = France MMS Settings
*2767*351667# = Portugal MMS Settings
*2767*34667# = Spain MMS Settings
*2767*46667# = Sweden MMS Settings
*2767*380667# = Ukraine MMS Settings
*2767*7667#. = Russia MMS Settings
*2767*30667# = GREECE MMS Settings
*335# = Delete all MMS Messages
*663867# = Dump Mm file
#*536961# = WAPSAR enable / HTTP disable
#*536962# = WAPSAR disable / HTTP enable
#*536963# = Serial eable / Others disable
#*53696# = Java Download Mode
#*5663351# = Wap Model ID [Your Model]
#*5663352# = Wap Model ID [SEC-SGHXXXX/1.0]
#*566335# = Wap Model ID [SEC-SGHXXXX/1.0]
*2767*66335# = Check on which model it is
*2767*7100# = SEC-SGHS100/1.0
*2767*8200# = SEC-SGHV200/1.0
*2767*7300# = SEC-SGHS300/1.0
*2767*7650# = Nokia7650/1.0
*2767*2877368# = Reset WAP Model ID to standart


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 19, 2005)

Earlier there was Nokia code now Samsung code has arrived. Good for knowledge


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks mate !
Any more ? (I mean 4 other cell-phone companies)


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 19, 2005)

WOW!!! m8 !!!

Tussi Great ho ji!!


----------



## anubhav_har (Apr 25, 2005)

Can anyone give codes for SAMSUNG Reliance SCH-N191 CDMA Phone


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 26, 2005)

playing with my samsung phone...


----------



## ichirag (Apr 28, 2005)

The list is too long
I to had a list i was abt to post it
But initailly isearched the forum
I founded this one
so i didnt posted mine ok good one


----------



## cheetah (Apr 28, 2005)

*mobile codes*

[edit:techno] DO NOT advertise your personal site here


----------



## techie_it (Apr 30, 2005)

here's is the list of all codes for most ...
enjoyyy

*mobile.box.sk/index.php3


----------



## kool (Apr 30, 2005)

anubhav_har said:
			
		

> Can anyone give codes for SAMSUNG Reliance SCH-N191 CDMA Phone


*759#813580
never enter 28, 29, 30
before entering this code plz read this: 

*www.rimweb.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2597


----------



## tgpraveen (May 21, 2005)

WHat does codes mean i have  a samsung sgh c110 how do i use this and what for


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 5, 2007)

hop these codes works on my SAMSUNG SGH-E-490 model


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 8, 2007)

thnx mate


----------

